# Icone google dans le launchpad



## robiko (22 Avril 2015)

bonjour

j'ai des icones de google dans mon launchpad que je n'avais pas avant

En effet je me retrouve avec youtube/recherche google/gmail/Angrybirds

Tout cela en double voir en triple!

Je n'arrive pas à les enlever même avec l'application AppCleaner, auriez vous une solution pour me faire disparaitre tout ceci ?

Voici une photo pour illustrer mon texte

http://hpics.li/bc2888f






Merci


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2015)

Je doute qu'AppCleaner puisse enlever des icones dans le LaunchPad.
Si tu n'y arrives pas de la manière classique (appui long comme sur iOS) alors peut-être faut-il regarder du côté de LaunchPad Manager (la version free devrait suffire).
De mon côté j'ai LaunchPad-Control, mais il semblerait que le site du développeur ait été supprimé.


----------



## robiko (23 Avril 2015)

J'ai trouvé la solution

il fallait supprimer le dossier google chrome dans /users/Name/Applications/GoogleChrome
-> dans ce dossier se trouvait les Apps google (recherchergoogle/youtube/gmail 

C'était un raccourci, après suppression, elles ont disparues du Launchpad

Merci quand même de ta réponse


----------



## raffhomework (2 Mai 2015)

Bien joué Robiko...


----------

